

Shark Week Is Lying Again About Megalodon Sharks - rpm4321
http://www.slate.com/blogs/wild_things/2014/08/15/shark_week_megalodon_films_discovery_channel_lies_about_extinct_monster.html

======
forca
I'm dubious myself. What about their Mermaid special? Someone would have some
concrete evidence by now of giant sharks and/or mermaids besides grainy
footage. I take this stuff with the same grain of salt I take
extraterrestrials: I doubt it.

